# Ride the Rockies 2011...who's registered?



## Bocephus Jones II (Oct 7, 2004)

I just registered--hopefully I'll be picked in the lottery. Deadline to register is this Friday. Who's in? I think this will be my 10th or 11th year riding.


----------



## Sledgehammer03 (Mar 7, 2006)

I thought you were going to do 1 of the other rides? What made you change your mind?


----------



## Sledgehammer03 (Mar 7, 2006)

Oh, I am not registered.


----------



## Bocephus Jones II (Oct 7, 2004)

Sledgehammer03 said:


> I thought you were going to do 1 of the other rides? What made you change your mind?


Still planning to do RAGBRAI also.


----------



## mulkdog45 (Apr 5, 2006)

I am in.


----------



## Chris Keller (May 19, 2008)

I registered. I did it 5 years in a row with the Air Force (2004-2008). I took off the last 2 years because I started a new job. I miss RTR so I signed up this year with the Air Force. Hopefully we will get in!


----------



## MerlinAma (Oct 11, 2005)

I've registered. Guess we find out Friday about getting picked.
It will be my first RTR if I get in.
I've given up on BTC long ago and didn't like the CRMBT route this year. Also wanted to ride in June, not August.
So we'll see what happens.


----------



## RtR Pir8 (Feb 24, 2009)

I registered and am waiting to see if I'm selected. I'm not really keen on the route as it's almost exactly the route from 2001. But what the heck, it's still riding and I've also signed up for BTC because I liked the route so maybe I'll be doing two back to back. Got August sort of pegged for a great divide route from Calgary to Juarez, but it's still pretty tentative.


----------



## Bocephus Jones II (Oct 7, 2004)

RtR Pir8 said:


> I registered and am waiting to see if I'm selected. I'm not really keen on the route as it's almost exactly the route from 2001. But what the heck, it's still riding and I've also signed up for BTC because I liked the route so maybe I'll be doing two back to back. Got August sort of pegged for a great divide route from Calgary to Juarez, but it's still pretty tentative.


I'm not crazy about the CB start just because logistically it's a pain to get there. If it was a loop it'd be no problem. That's one thing the BTC does better than RTR--their ride is always a loop--though that does tend to limit the routes possible. I've done Cottonwood pass before on RTR, but don't think it was 2001. I think that was one year I missed when my youngest son was born. RTR does tend to have great organization though--much better than the year I did BTC. That was a cluster. The vendors coffee cart broke down the first day and they had problems with the health inspectors another day and they had to throw all the food out. Had to dine on bagels and m&ms that day.


----------



## MerlinAma (Oct 11, 2005)

Bocephus Jones II said:


> ...........--their ride is always a loop--though that does tend to limit the routes possible..............


That has always been a hangup of mine too. But this year the other considerations won.

I've just got not interest in riding west of Hotchkiss.

This is the first year in a long time that all the BTC stops are at locations having more than 3 hotel rooms. I don't camp. I also don't like riding a shuttle to transfer to a hotel. Some of those could be over an hour long. 

One of the big selling point was how well RTR was organized and run. Hope so!


----------



## RtR Pir8 (Feb 24, 2009)

Bocephus Jones II said:


> I'm not crazy about the CB start just because logistically it's a pain to get there. If it was a loop it'd be no problem. That's one thing the BTC does better than RTR--their ride is always a loop--though that does tend to limit the routes possible. I've done Cottonwood pass before on RTR, but don't think it was 2001. I think that was one year I missed when my youngest son was born. RTR does tend to have great organization though--much better than the year I did BTC. That was a cluster. The vendors coffee cart broke down the first day and they had problems with the health inspectors another day and they had to throw all the food out. Had to dine on bagels and m&ms that day.


Well this will be my first BTC, I've talked with a few vets on it and they have all said that the rest stops are better than RtR but after that it's pretty much 'your on your own'. I was also told that the catered meals were nothing to write home about, but since I can forage with the best of them (and less expensively) it's no problem. I agree that non-loops are logistically a pain in the A$$, but I've always pooled with others to keep the cost down and enjoy the company.


----------



## Bocephus Jones II (Oct 7, 2004)

RtR Pir8 said:


> Well this will be my first BTC, I've talked with a few vets on it and they have all said that the rest stops are better than RtR but after that it's pretty much 'your on your own'. I was also told that the catered meals were nothing to write home about, but since I can forage with the best of them (and less expensively) it's no problem. I agree that non-loops are logistically a pain in the A$$, but I've always pooled with others to keep the cost down and enjoy the company.


BTC has a greater variety of snacks at the rest stops, but there are plenty of vendors who follow the RTR route that will satisfy your demand for food/smoothies, etc.)--RTR generally just supplies oranges/bananas and gatorade/water for free. I never do the catered meals or even the community meals most of the time--I prefer to find my own places to eat.

//This will be my 10th or 11th RTR...can't recall right now which so feel free to ask if you have any questions.


----------



## cycleboyco (Oct 6, 2007)

*RBR RTR Day?*

A little early for this, but I would not mind meeting a few of the fellow forum members. Maybe we could hook up at the start of one of the days and then, if we hate each other or are at really different ride levels, could do our own thing, no hard feelings.


----------



## Chris Keller (May 19, 2008)

cycleboyco, 
Sounds like a good idea. I'm in if I get selected!


----------



## Bocephus Jones II (Oct 7, 2004)

Damn...didn't get picked this year. On to RAGBRAI...hopefully I'll get picked for that.


----------



## Chris Keller (May 19, 2008)

Sorry Bo!! Would have liked to met up with you during RTR. Maybe next time!

Well, I'm in along with the other 5 Air Force people. It should be another fun one!


----------



## RtR Pir8 (Feb 24, 2009)

Bo very sorry to hear you weren't selected, bummer; before they used Alpine for the room reservations you could have pirated and got your own rooms. Alternatively you might find someone who self-supports and then you could camp and have your own baggage handling. We used to share costs of fuel and a driver who would shlep our stuff from town to town and it worked out great. Sort of depends on how you feel about doing it that way. 
I was lucky and made the cut this year so Cycleboyco I'd be up for a meetup or perhaps a training ride to get acquainted. Cheers

p.s. I'm not a real fast rider but I get there in the end


----------



## JohnHemlock (Jul 15, 2006)

I am in, even though the route is sort of meh compared to last year. My wife is also riding, for the first time.

Always down for training rides in the Front Range, pretty much any day of the week.


----------



## kupe (Sep 20, 2005)

I'll be there. I won't be riding though. Look for me at Aid Station #1. I'll be the guy behind the griddle, wielding the spatula.


----------



## MerlinAma (Oct 11, 2005)

kupe said:


> I'll be there. I won't be riding though. Look for me at Aid Station #1. I'll be the guy behind the griddle, wielding the spatula.


Seriously? 

What will you be cooking - breakfast?

It'll be my first RTR.


----------



## kupe (Sep 20, 2005)

MerlinAma said:


> Seriously?
> 
> What will you be cooking - breakfast?
> 
> It'll be my first RTR.


Yessir! We're the almost-quasi, all-but-official RtR pancake vendor. This will be our third year and we absolutely love it.


----------

